# Are you happy with your Kioti?



## kau

For those who own Kioti or have owned Kioti's, after using them, what are your thoughts on their reliability and longevity.


----------



## DK35vince

I have had my Kioti DK 35 for around 11 years and 1650 hours .
I've been real pleased with it. Its been a good, reliable tractor for me so.


----------



## Larry in OK

My CK20S is just a little over a year old and right at 100 hours, barely broke in. 
I had one minor issue early on when a screw backed out of the loader joystick control. A drop of lock tight fixed that. Also the spade connector on the horn would vibrate off but a squeeze with some pliers solved that. 
Being a small tractor does have some limits and once in a while I think I maybe should have gotten the next size up but the small footprint of the CK20 really is the right size for 95% of my operation. 
It is easy and straight forward to service. My dealer so far has seemed eager and able to help me out but I haven't asked much of them.


----------



## darrenvox

were really enjoying our new kioti tractor, really helps with loading and unloading stuff


----------



## gpd387

*Looking at a used Kioti*

Ok, I have an opportunity to get a Kioti, and the problem it has is a bad wheel bearing. The owner says he is having trouble finding repair parts, so I'm a title concerned with that. Any tips, thoughts. I will get the model number as soon as I can.


----------



## rdbrumfield

We picked a ck20 a couple of years ago and it has been good for my wife. It has the hydro tranny with loader. The loader seems a bit weak for lifting, but that is good as is safer for her. I have had kubotas, yanmar, and as far as I am concerned the yanmar 336D was the best all around tractor for size than any I have had. I now have a JD 5300 and from the start it has been a lemon. Plenty of power, but from the engine back poorly designed. Lost count of recalls and it has been opened up four times.


----------



## rider7767

I bought a new CK20S with manual transmission about three months ago, and in those three months I have racked up 68 hours. I have used it almost everyday Mowing, dragging trees, brush cutting, digging dirt and plowing my garden. All of this is done around the house and 5 acre plot. I have helped my friends a few times also. Like one of the prior post, a few times I wished I went with the next size up, but the Kioti CK20S is one tough little tractor. I can do everything I want, but not as fast as I want. Digging dirt comes to mind. In the end, it is the right size tractor for me being small enough to mow the yard, yet strong enough to brush cut with the big boys four foot at a time. The CK20s has only 22hp, but has the gears needed to make for one strong tractor; however, it could use a mid range. Sometime low is to slow, and high is to fast. The HST model would have solved this, but I like the gears. The manual just seems to be tougher. 
Mowing: I use a four foot finishing mower even though it can pull a five foot. My yard has very steep grades and the four foot seems safer. It is not about the power, but more the mower weight. I live on the side of a mountain. The CK20S weighs in with the loader around 2700lbs which is about all you want on your yard.
Loader: I can't praise the loader enough. I have dug and lifted, and dug and lifted. I grease it regular and it has held up well. 
Plowing: I used a 16 inch turning plow even though it is to big. The tractor can pull it, but cannot lift it high enough to travel down the road. A 12 inch turning plow would be better.
Dealer: My dealer seems to be great. The tractor has not given me any problems. I completed my 50 hour service using factory filters. The filters are a little expensive but well made. 
I researched almost all the major brands of tractors in this size food print, and by far this is the best bang for the buck. Well built tractor, good warranty, and good price. I grew up "green", but have turned "orange".


----------



## Jayne

*Happy With Our Kioti CS2610*

Hi all

We recently bought a Kioti CS2610 (the same as the CS2410 in the US). It has less that 25 hours on the clock and we are very happy with it. Ours has a FEL, MMM and a 4 foot slasher on the back for the rough stuff.

We have both found it more useful than expected and is being used in preference to our 1960's David Brown 990 (with 5 foot slasher and front grader blade). Compared to the DB 990, it is much more maneuverable, very easy to drive and with the ability to lift/carry with the FEL, leaves the DB for dead.

We find the 4 wheel drive very useful as some parts of our place are quite steep. It will safely go places you would never think of taking the 990. 

There are a couple of issues that we have come across. The MMM lift mechanism is operated from the 3PL - like many tractors in this class. We want to use the slasher and MMM without having to take the slasher off every time we use the MMM. A MMM independent lift would be great, but I have not found any one selling it in Australia. 

The other thing that annoys us is that the 3PL (with the slasher attached as a counter weight for the FEL) quickly sags and you have to keep lifting the 3PL while using the FEL. This occurs even with the 3PL decent rate fully locked off.

Overall, it appears to be a good little tractor for the price.

Jayne
:aussie:


----------



## DK35vince

I will give an updated review since its been a couple years since my last reply.
I have owned had my 2001 Kioti DK 35 for 13 years now and 1855 hours so far.
It has been an excellent tractor. Never any problems.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy the same machine again.


----------



## msheron

gpd387 said:


> Ok, I have an opportunity to get a Kioti, and the problem it has is a bad wheel bearing. The owner says he is having trouble finding repair parts, so I'm a title concerned with that. Any tips, thoughts. I will get the model number as soon as I can.


Strange indeed. Their NA HQ's is here in NC and parts are plenty available throughout the US. Wonder why he says he is having issues. Has he tried calling them direct because it may be a dealer issue rather than a Kioti issue.

I was looking hard at a Kioti and may have bought one but I did not get that good vibe at the dealer. Not the tractor mind you...........just my local dealer was just, well, maybe a personality thing between me and him.

I ended up with a New Holland Workmaster and am very happy. But everyone I know and spoke to that have a Kioti love them.


----------



## lmbrsn

I am happy with mine. It is a 1995 LB1920 and it is great. 
No problems with it.


----------



## DK35vince

msheron said:


> Strange indeed. Their NA HQ's is here in NC and parts are plenty available throughout the US. Wonder why he says he is having issues. Has he tried calling them direct because it may be a dealer issue rather than a Kioti issue.


He never gave a model to look the part # up.


----------



## ulflyer

I've had a CK30 with hydro xmsn for 4 years and it has 300 trouble free hours on it. Used mainly for mowing and light front loader work but also to drag trees/large limbs that I've cut. Love it! I chose it over the Kubota mainly because its a bit larger, framewise, and just seemed to suit me best.


----------



## scottcalv

I bought a used 98 model lk3054. You would not believe the hours on it. Over 10,100! some of the hours are mine. The loader cylinders have started leaking a little, but what do you expect? The loader model is kl128. It is old and a little weaker than the newer ones. But the tractor is still strong. I would buy another kioti.


----------



## Grizzly

Glad to read this thread!! I have a CK30 down in the final running of my 2 contending tractors....Just need to pull the trigger on one or the other.


----------



## abrg

*not real satisfied*

I have a Kioti ck35 HST with bucket and backhoe had problems right out of the box with hydraulic leaks on hose connections mainly the fault of the assembly guy at dealer. 

I was out the cost of 7 gallons of fluid to get it to move so I could take it to the dealer.

I am not impressed with the power of the bucket kind of weak for its size as far as its ability to roll back and lift. I had a smaller backhoe that i traded in a 24 hp it lifted the things I usually lift with bucket just fine this grunts and moves very slow but if you finesse it it will eventsally get it lifted.

Backhoe power is fine for its size .

I also have the Sc2410 with SM2410 mower deck only no other attachments it has barely 100 hours but has been problematic. I will pick it up at dealer tomorrow for the 2nd time all deck bearings have failed which was full of grease I KNOW BECAUSE I DROPPED IT OFF IN THE MORNING at 7:30 am and I SAW THEM DISASSEMBLE THE BEARING SPINDLES I CAME BACK AT 2 IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FIXED. WAS NOT this time i ran it on their deck and it started making rattling noise again I WAITED TIL 5 STILL NOT FINISHED HAD TO MAKE ANOTHER TRIP.again the cages that held bearings in proper location in bearing p were broke so the balls were randomly rolling around in the races, 
I MOWED WITH IT SINCE THEN AND AFTER 3/4 OF AN ACRE IT STARTED GETTING NOISY AGAIN.I THINK IT IS FAILING AGAIN sounds like the same noise.
.
Currently it is under warranty but won't be before long thinking about trying to trade it for a John Deere or Kubota because there are dealers near by the nearest Kioti is 100 miles and I end up having to haul it there and back the local guys will at least pick them up. They can’t be any worse.

I had remote hydraulics added to rear on the 2410 I have a homemade dump trailer that part works great. but agiain an issue with the hoses The 2410 that had a hose for the rear remotes that rubbed against the pto shaft and failed dumped all the Hydraulic fluid again due to the assembler at dealer they always have parts or with in hours of ordering them .
They could stand to hire better help he was supposed to have installed a strap that holds the hose in place but he had just draped it under mower loose. 
The tractor part of the 2410 is a nice little tractor if everything it tied in place.
. 
The deck when within hours of new had a part fall off right after 3rd use again faults of the assembly guy.

I have no faith in the mower deck.

Since original post I had the the 3rd function remote installed at dealer it has malfunctioned stuck in up function will not release from that position, it had done that since they installed it but a quick bump on down it would quit I was trying to get the work done I was doing and we are leaving on vacation was going to haul it back down again after vacation. 
But this last time it bent the cylinder on my grapple pushed grapple over center and bent the grapple mount .

I had to make of a loop hose to plug into quick connects so it can be moved without blowing pressure relief or a hose that by passed the cylinder but its still moving fluid I am currently rebuilding the grapple and having to haul it 100 miles to get dealer to attempt to correct it so far everything they have worked on has taken 3 trips to get it right as well as there has been more hydraulic leaks on backhoe hoses.
I am going to take all the hoses to a local bearing and hydraulic shop and have real quality hoses made up .
AM I HAPPY WITH MY KIOTI'S NO!
I mowed the same yard for 15 yeas with a Poulan Pro mower I got rid of it when I got this 2410 it is still in use by a friend and has original deck bearings just uses a lot of belts.


----------



## Jayne

Hi All

This is an update to my original comments back in April 14

Overall we are still happy with our CS2610 (US CS2410). We have about 135 hours on the clock now and have discovering some of its idiosyncrasies.

I find that in H range it is a little underpowered on steep hills and we have almost stalled it a couple of times, in L range it seems fine.

The FEL seems OK, though I did have the supplier adjust the Pressure Relief valve mounted on the loader boom. We found that under some combinations of Boom Up and Bucket Dump, there were limitations on the Boom/Bucket operation. After the pressure adjustment all is OK. While on the Bucket. I would like it a little deeper and higher; 3 or 4 inches would make a huge difference to the amount of wood or soil I could fit in it.

The problem we had with the slasher "sagging" (see previous post) turned out to be the size of slasher. When we bought the tractor, the dealer called the importer to see if the 4 foot would be OK. Based on their recommendation, we bought the 4 foot slasher over the 3 foot one. As it turned the 4 foot one was just too heavy. I did a deal with the dealer to swap to the smaller slasher with a cash rebate.

We bought the SB2410 backhoe earlier this year. We have ended up using it a lot more that expected, but we find that the bucket curl is a bit underpowered and you cannot always curl it inwards while digging. I thought it would be a little more powerful in that area; a larger diameter bucket ram would be good, though it would then move slower and may overload the bucket's mechanics. On the other hand the backhoe mechanics will drag the tractor along the ground even with the stabilizer arms down.

One thing to be wary of is that when you have the backhoe, the mounting frame that Kioti provides to hold the hoe moves the 3PL mounting point backwards. They provide a new set of lift arms to compensate, but when I put the pasture rake on, the top link came up so high that it has bent the body work behind the seat. The new 'lift arms' will have to have new holes drilled for the lift linkages so that they do not lift as high - I will take this up with the dealer.

Another minor point with the Backhoe: Kioti replaces the original seat with one that swivels forward or back depending on whether you are driving foreword or using the backhoe - my gripe is that it is awkward to swivel (you have to lift the seat and then swivel it) and then lock it in position using a lynch pin - a sliding catch would be much better.

So are we happy with our CS2610. Yes we are, even with the issues above. When we bought it, we realized it was not a high powered top end machine and that there would be limitations.

Jayne


----------



## DK35vince

I now have around 1950 hours on my 2001 Kioti DK 35.
No problems. Been an excellent tractor for me so far.


----------



## Kioti_Sufferer

*CK35 - ongoing problems*

I bought a Kioti CK35 around two years ago and have had many ongoing problems. The worst by far is continual hydraulic oil leaks. Almost every connection with the FEL has leaked at some point - obviously not put together very well at the dealer. The 4in1 function on the bucket is also very temperamental - some days it works fine others it won't work at all. The controller has been replaced twice but the problem still exists.

The biggest problem are the two major leaks underneath the HST transmission. Loses around 2L of oil a week at the moment. The dealer said it was not covered by warranty and quoted almost $4,000 to repair it! Needless to say I walked out of the shop. 

Also had numerous problems with large areas of paint flaking off the chassis and body almost right from day 1. They must have some serious problems with paint application in the factory.

The HST pedal also sticks down all the time, so when you take your foot off the pedal it keeps running forward until you push down on the reverse end of the pedal. The dealer has 'fixed' this three times but the problem is still there. 

On paper it is a great machine but all these niggling problems and poor backup by the dealer (southern Australia) plus the huge problem with the hydraulic oil leak means I'll never buy another one and wouldn't recommend Kioti to anyone.


----------



## mj00

Larry in OK said:


> My CK20S is just a little over a year old and right at 100 hours, barely broke in.
> I had one minor issue early on when a screw backed out of the loader joystick control. A drop of lock tight fixed that. Also the spade connector on the horn would vibrate off but a squeeze with some pliers solved that.
> Being a small tractor does have some limits and once in a while I think I maybe should have gotten the next size up but the small footprint of the CK20 really is the right size for 95% of my operation.
> It is easy and straight forward to service. My dealer so far has seemed eager and able to help me out but I haven't asked much of them.


Mine's a 2009 CK20HST w/Kioti FEL & Kioti b'hoe - I agree with everything that 'Larry in OK' said except for the 'problems' mentioned - mine has more hours on it with absolutely ZERO issues - a great little tractor that gets in where my bigger ones won't


----------



## Meshielshorter

*Kioti DS4110 worst tractor in the world*

Rockingham New Holland tractor service and sales:
I am writing this detailed description of my purchase and problems with this Kioti DS4110 tractor, in order to give the manufacturer and dealer an opportunity to understand my emotional pain and financial loss regarding the unending problems with the tractor. TO SUMMARIZE THE ITEMS THAT HAVE FAILED: STARTER, BATTERY CONNECTIONS, POWER STEERING, LOADER TOGGLE SWITCH SEVERAL TIMES, LOADER POSITION INDICATOR ROD SEVERAL TIMES, CLUTCH, POSITIVE TRACTION FOOT PETAL STICKING, 4WD SHIFTER STUCK, LOW/HIGH RANGE SHIFTER STUCK, FOUR WHEEL DRIVE WILL NOT ENGAGE.

I am researching the Federal "Lemon Laws" and considering legal as well as social media options to come to a fair settlement. My wife majors in computers and business and we have created a video for posting on u-tube to help any other prospective buyers or current owners. I can send it to you if you want. But I am a devoted Christian and my hopes and prayers are that both the dealer and the manufacturer will be empathetic and feel my pain and loss and we can come to a solution benefiting all of us.

MY EXPERIENCE:
Now since my ability to properly operate a manual operated tractor has been questioned, let me remove those doubts early. I am a retired Senior Nuclear Maintenance Planner with over 43 years of hands on experience in the Nuclear Maintenance industry. And I have completed 11 years of Certified Apprentice School training with the highest grades and evaluations, both as a State Certified Piping Designer and a First Class Nuclear Mechanic, Supervisor and Planner. I have refueled nuclear reactors and overhauled and operated every type of complex nuclear equipment. I have owned at least 8 vehicles and 4 tractors with manual transmissions and driven them several hundred thousand miles.

My records indicate I paid $21,060 cash for the tractor with check number 442 on 07/12/13. That price did include a Land Pride bush hog. My wife and I did discuss at length the needs we have for a tractor, the use we intended, and the steep and rugged topography of our 21 acres of land and our yard. We also explained that we were hoping to keep the cost around $20,000. The tractor was to be used to mow our very steep yard and spread gravel on our 609' long and steep driveway. And we asked for his recommendation. The salesman was beneficial in explaining to us that we did not need a sub compact tractor and he recommended this 41 HP 4wd tractor to us. He explained that he could have one shipped up from Waynesboro. He may have mentioned a hydrostatic tractor, but we were assured this DS model would also be adequate if I knew how to drive a manual transmission. The first two vehicles I owned for 11 years had manual transmissions and I have driven many manual transmission vehicles, motorcycles and heavy equipment since them and am an excellent driver of manual drive equipment.
As of this date, 10/16/16, the tractor has about 360 hours on it. All service has been completed on schedule by ROCKINGHAM New Holland, to ensure the warranty would be valid.

STARTING PROBLEMS:
Shortly after the delivery of the tractor, we experienced daily problems starting the tractor. And, during or after heavy rain, we also had problems driving the tractor up the slightly sloped driveway from the barn, which had no electricity. It was so bad, that we would try to leave the tractor on higher ground or close to a receptacle where I could jump start it. Numerous times, I had to remove the tractor grill to jump the battery. It appeared that the starter had a bad spot on it and eventually disabled the tractor. ROCKINGHAM New Holland soon replaced the starter under warranty. But the starting problems continued to some degree and I often had to remove the grill to jump and start the tractor. Although the battery lugs and terminals did not show any obvious external signs of corrosion, I removed the lugs and found some serious corrosion and pitting. I cleaned them and the problems ceased for a while but then began again. Finally, I removed and cleaned them again and this time I applied some battery terminal protector sold by Advance and the problem ceased. I WOULD RECOMMEND THIS ON ALL IMPORT TRACTORS.

STEERING PROBLEMS:
I believe it was just before the 100 hour service appointment that the steering broke. It suddenly became necessary to continue to turn the steering wheel just to keep the tires turned in the proper direction. This problem was repaired during the scheduled maintenance checkup.

LOADER TOGGLE CONTROL PROBLEMS:
Not long after I began to use the tractor, the loader toggle control ceased to operate. I removed the rubber boot cover and found loose screws and loose lock nuts. I tightened them and torqued them very tight. But these screws and nuts continue to loosen and often fall off in the boot. They fell off twice this past week. It is a poor design. The threaded fits are too loose. New screws and nuts should be installed and the threads should have Loctite or a suitable thread glue installed. These screws and nuts have become loose many times during my two years of operating the tractor.

LOADER POSITION INDICATOR ROD PROBLEMS:
This rod is attached to the loader bucket and the loader frame. Shortly after I began to use the tractor it came loose. And I reinstalled and tightened it. This rod came loose at least a dozen times regardless of how much I tightened it. I even have pipe wrench marks on it. Finally it got bent when it came loose during my work, and I removed it completely. THIS ITEM ALSO IS A POOR DESIGN, BUT WOULD PERFORM BETTER WITH LOCTITE APPLIED TO THE THREADS.

PROBLEMS WITH THE FOUR WHEEL DRIVE:
I do not remember when the four wheel drive shifter stopped working. My maintenance man Morris Sellers told me a while back that he could not get the tractor out of four wheel drive. And since I never operate the tractor on paved roads or concrete, I did not challenge him on this. But latter when I did try to move the shifter, I could not move it up or down. It still cannot be moved.

PROBLEMS WITH THE LOW/HIGH RANGE SHIFTER:
I seldom ever operate the tractor at a speed where I need to use high range, and have never operated the tractor faster than high range first gear. I have never operated the tractor in high range with any load. But sometimes when I am in a hurry to travel up or down my 600' driveway, I will use this high range in first gear. I have noticed that after I have worked a few hours on the tractor that it becomes increasingly difficult to shift into or out of high range. And a few times it was so difficult, that I just gave up and drove the tractor in low gear. Yesterday, I could no longer move the shifter when the tractor was running or not running or hot or cold. IT IS BROKE. Once again, it was a poor design that never worked well.

PROBLEMS WITH THE WET BRAKES:
I admit, I have never seen a wet brake on a tractor. But, shortly after we purchased this tractor, I would try to back up the lawn with the bush hog on the tractor to mow the grass. Now, this lawn is sloped about 30 degrees. So, when I got to the top, I would quickly depress the clutch and then I would quickly depress the brakes. It was not long before it required more and more pressure on the brakes. Soon, the tractor would drift 10 or 15 feet down the lawn with all my weight on the brake. So, this tractor became unsafe to use for the job it was purchased for.
I went out and purchased a used 21hp HYDROSTATIC Kubota that had been "retired" from a rental store. I had ROCKINGHAM New Holland service this tractor for $864.68 on 04/30/15. Because I needed a tractor to mow the grass that the Kioti was not safe to mow. I spent over $8,000 on this tractor.

THE CLUTCH FAILED AT 309 HOURS on or about 04/18/15 about 21 months after the purchase of the tractor.

I have explained earlier that this clutch failed all at once, but I was in the middle of a very expensive project and had rented a 4wd back hoe and I continued to use the lame tractor for a few hours to go up and down my driveway a few times. I am sure thus shredded the clutch. I had to rent a skid steer track loader to finish the fine work on my driveway. We have renters every weekend and must restore the driveway. Although this tractor was supposed to have a 4 year warranty on the drive train, I was forced to pay $2,529.37 with check number 2306 on 07/02/15. It was several weeks after the failure before the tractor was repaired and then at least two weeks before I received a bill. I remember calling and explaining I had not received the bill.

THE FOUR WHEEL DRIVE QUIT WORKING ON 10/14/15
I was simply using the tractor to scoop up loaders full of soft top soil that I had previously dug up with a backhoe a month earlier. I was transporting these loader of soil about 600' down my driveway and spreading them over the edge of the lawn at the driveway. And the front wheel quit turning. My hearing is not too good, so I don't know if it was making any noise or not on this rough gravel driveway.

OTHER PARTS AND PIECES:
Now, I don't know where to start on the other little parts that keep shaking loose or coming off. Just yesterday I noticed that a "C" ring for the loader was missing and the adjacent bolt was loose. I heard metal clanking and went to investigate. The grill screws kept vibrating out and finally I replaced them with wire ties. The bush hog in the back was very loose when I received the tractor and some linkage fell lose.

In summary, I love working outdoors and working with a tractor. But, I hate having the tractor to break every week I try to use it. Just in three days this past week, the bolt got loose on the loader, the "C" ring fell off, the toggle bolt nut fell off, the toggle flat head screw came out, the shifter from high to low quit moving and the 4 wd quit. We are talking about a tractor of which is expected to last 4,000 hours and everything is broke at 360 hours.
You may try to say I am too rough on it, but I have witnesses that will swear I am not too rough and that I am definitely over experienced and qualified to managed a tractor. I will give you their contact information if you want.

THIS TRACTOR IS OF POOR DESIGN AND IS VERY SIMPLY PUT A "LEMON" and is definitely not the tractor I or anyone else working on a hillside should have been sold.
Every time it breaks, I have to either rent other equipment, buy other equipment or pay to have work done at my lodge. I have spent $8,000 on another tractor to mow the grass and I have spent over $4,000 on rental equipment and over $1,000 on paying others to mow since this tractor started breaking. My lodge is a short term rental that sleeps up to 28 and rents EVERY weekend. We have received 18 Five Star Reviews in a row. And we got those by being professional and taking great care of our guests.


I am beseeching your empathy.,let's settle this like fair and honest people. I might could use a better designed Kioti tractor. But, I don't feel the warranty was honored on this one. Honestly, I would rather have a Kubota. But that may not be an option. I like for my time on the tractor to be constructive, not frustrating.
Please share this email with the owner and the manufacturer and let's see what we can do as friends to end this nightmare.
I don't think you want me to g to social media and post the story and video of this tractor and I don't want to do that to you all either.
I can send you the video if you want. But, you have the tractor.


----------



## pinoo_dad

I bought a new RX7620 ROPS which is strangekly discontinued in the US. I owned a Kioti DS5010 before and except small issues was very happy. Just 20 hours in and the tractor had trouble starting which turned out to be a shuttle switch failure - the dealer did a temporary job till I get new part put in; then I noticed the 3PL is not going up or down in increments diesn't even lift off the ground with a 6ft slasher till 6 on the lever and as soon as you take it to 7 it is all the way up! Try 5 and it is all the way down. Today on 37 hours I wen to push some cut tree logs and the bucket won't close as it has bent! I had enless trouble with a Mahindra 80- series but one thing about its bucket and mechanics was built like a bulldozer.I didn't even do half the job I did with the Mahindra. Very disappointing.


----------



## Athy

Kioti_Sufferer said:


> I bought a Kioti CK35 around two years ago and have had many ongoing problems. The worst by far is continual hydraulic oil leaks. Almost every connection with the FEL has leaked at some point - obviously not put together very well at the dealer. The 4in1 function on the bucket is also very temperamental - some days it works fine others it won't work at all. The controller has been replaced twice but the problem still exists.
> 
> The biggest problem are the two major leaks underneath the HST transmission. Loses around 2L of oil a week at the moment. The dealer said it was not covered by warranty and quoted almost $4,000 to repair it! Needless to say I walked out of the shop.
> 
> Also had numerous problems with large areas of paint flaking off the chassis and body almost right from day 1. They must have some serious problems with paint application in the factory.
> 
> The HST pedal also sticks down all the time, so when you take your foot off the pedal it keeps running forward until you push down on the reverse end of the pedal. The dealer has 'fixed' this three times but the problem is still there.
> 
> On paper it is a great machine but all these niggling problems and poor backup by the dealer (southern Australia) plus the huge problem with the hydraulic oil leak means I'll never buy another one and wouldn't recommend Kioti to anyone.


Hi Kioti Sufferer,

I'm in South Australia contemplating a Kioti. Which dealership did you use?
Thanks


----------



## k7iou

*Kioti CK3510*



kau said:


> For those who own Kioti or have owned Kioti's, after using them, what are your thoughts on their reliability and longevity.


I purchased mine from Michigan Iron & Equipment with FEL and backhoe. I used it for moving snow piles and clearing my forest for a pole barn. So far I love it. I had two very minor issues. One grease fitting was missing & one defective on FEL. I've been using backhoe to pull stumps. Works great, the backhoe controls seem a hair touchy but since I have no experience with BH it could be just me.
I bought the Kioti as my brother has a 2009 Bobcat-Kioti 30hp and he loves his. His uses the same Donaldson air cleaner housing and same filter but his came with an inner filter which is optional on the CK3510. I determined the Donaldson inner part would work. I ordered two from ebay, $10 each shipped!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121403343054?
I recommend Bob at MI Iron & Equipment, delivered my Kioti and always answers any questions I have. A good guy to buy from.
Regards


----------



## abrg

*better now update at bottom*



abrg said:


> I have a Kioti ck35 HST with bucket and backhoe had problems right out of the box with hydraulic leaks on hose connections mainly the fault of the assembly guy at dealer.
> 
> I was out the cost of 7 gallons of fluid to get it to move so I could take it to the dealer.
> 
> I am not impressed with the power of the bucket kind of weak for its size as far as its ability to roll back and lift. I had a smaller backhoe that i traded in a 24 hp it lifted the things I usually lift with bucket just fine this grunts and moves very slow but if you finesse it it will eventsally get it lifted.
> 
> Backhoe power is fine for its size .
> 
> I also have the Sc2410 with SM2410 mower deck only no other attachments it has barely 100 hours but has been problematic. I will pick it up at dealer tomorrow for the 2nd time all deck bearings have failed which was full of grease I KNOW BECAUSE I DROPPED IT OFF IN THE MORNING at 7:30 am and I SAW THEM DISASSEMBLE THE BEARING SPINDLES I CAME BACK AT 2 IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FIXED. WAS NOT this time i ran it on their deck and it started making rattling noise again I WAITED TIL 5 STILL NOT FINISHED HAD TO MAKE ANOTHER TRIP.again the cages that held bearings in proper location in bearing p were broke so the balls were randomly rolling around in the races,
> I MOWED WITH IT SINCE THEN AND AFTER 3/4 OF AN ACRE IT STARTED GETTING NOISY AGAIN.I THINK IT IS FAILING AGAIN sounds like the same noise.
> .
> Currently it is under warranty but won't be before long thinking about trying to trade it for a John Deere or Kubota because there are dealers near by the nearest Kioti is 100 miles and I end up having to haul it there and back the local guys will at least pick them up. They can’t be any worse.
> 
> I had remote hydraulics added to rear on the 2410 I have a homemade dump trailer that part works great. but agiain an issue with the hoses The 2410 that had a hose for the rear remotes that rubbed against the pto shaft and failed dumped all the Hydraulic fluid again due to the assembler at dealer they always have parts or with in hours of ordering them .
> They could stand to hire better help he was supposed to have installed a strap that holds the hose in place but he had just draped it under mower loose.
> The tractor part of the 2410 is a nice little tractor if everything it tied in place.
> .
> The deck when within hours of new had a part fall off right after 3rd use again faults of the assembly guy.
> 
> I have no faith in the mower deck.
> 
> Since original post I had the the 3rd function remote installed at dealer it has malfunctioned stuck in up function will not release from that position, it had done that since they installed it but a quick bump on down it would quit I was trying to get the work done I was doing and we are leaving on vacation was going to haul it back down again after vacation.
> But this last time it bent the cylinder on my grapple pushed grapple over center and bent the grapple mount .
> 
> I had to make of a loop hose to plug into quick connects so it can be moved without blowing pressure relief or a hose that by passed the cylinder but its still moving fluid I am currently rebuilding the grapple and having to haul it 100 miles to get dealer to attempt to correct it so far everything they have worked on has taken 3 trips to get it right as well as there has been more hydraulic leaks on backhoe hoses.
> I am going to take all the hoses to a local bearing and hydraulic shop and have real quality hoses made up .
> AM I HAPPY WITH MY KIOTI'S NO!
> I mowed the same yard for 15 yeas with a Poulan Pro mower I got rid of it when I got this 2410 it is still in use by a friend and has original deck bearings just uses a lot of belts.


I have had better luck with mine after working through the initial dealer assembler screw ups . The deck bearings failed multiple times. I finally gave up on dealer tore deck on mower apart, my self in the beginning there is a reinforcing steel plate on bottom of the front edge of deck again this is dealer level assembler fault he did not bolt the piece on correctly and it came loose and got all tangled in the blades they replaced that piece and put new blades on . After that and many bearing failures and talking to others that was not having problems is when I tore into it myself the shafts I took to a friend and using his lathe and press they were bent not bad but you could lay them on a table and roll them and see they were bent I think from the steel piece that came off one of the first times I mowed I spent a long time spinning them with a dial indicator and marking them and using his press I got them (as humanly possible )straight and have now mowed over 100 hours with no problem . My hst 35 I finally got to talk to one of the mechanics that told me how to adjust the bucket pressure there is an allen screw on side under floor the control goes to he told me for max pressure screw it in all the way then back it out 1/4 turn I backed it out 3/4 turn cause he said If not right it could over do it bucket will roll and lift better all leaks have stopped I am knocking on wood. I think it is a decent setup now the backhoe well its mounted with a sub frame would have been better if it bolted to back of tractor it will buck you out of the seat if you snag a root and it slips or breaks sit n on a tiny seat cushion both are being a good tractor now. The so Il dealer told me they had no way of checking for a bent shaft after I confronted them I pointed to his desk and said it a flat surface there is all it takes.


----------



## McQueen

I have a 2016 Kioti NX6010. Do not buy one. The removable radiator screens are worthless and do not catch any debris. The tractor will overheat and the only fix is to use an air compressor to blow out the radiator. The screens are worthless (Oh, I said that already).


----------



## shboisr

*New Member here*

Good day, I am a new member and I just bought my first "tractor" So, actually I have nothing to compare it to. However I have worked around machinery most of my life, so I know mechanical things and how they're suppose to function.
The Tractor I purchased is a Kioti ck2510 with just the front loader option. This seemed like a pretty good size tractor for the two acres that I purchased about a year ago and there is approximately 100 hours on it.
Am I happy with it? . . . . No, not really. Would I buy another? No, not really. If I ever decided to replace it, I would definitely look into another brand.
One of the things that I dislike the most is the Dealer/Service. I know this has nothing to do with the tractor, but the problems associated with the tractor are directly related to poor service.
The hydraulics on this tractor have a lot to be desired. It seems like the hydraulics are very spongy, like the fluid is aerated all the time. I can physically grab onto any component and move it several inches. For instance, if I grab onto the lip of the loader bucket, I can pull up and retract the rams at least 3/4 inches. Also the steering is very unresponsive too.
The forward/reverse treadle sticks in forward when you take your foot off from it. Which means you actually have to apply reverse in order to get the treadle into it's neutral position. I have complained to the dealer about these issues, (and a couple more) but they still persist.
However, all that being said, I feel that if these issues were addressed by a competent dealer service, this might be a decent tractor for the money.
But right now, I'm not happy.
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Dutchy

Has it had the Hydraulic fluid and filters serviced? If not, that would be the first thing to do. Dutchy


----------



## abrg

I oil ghe shuttle up often and grease anything that moves shuttle does pretty god I have used several different tractors with shuttle and they all have little quirks with the shuttle


----------



## shboisr

The dealer did a complete service on the tractor recently. I did address the issues with him, but the problems still exist. He told me that he would look into the issue with the hydraulics, but I never heard back from him.


----------



## Dutchy

Well, sounds like the ball is in your court. Call the dealer and have a technician come out and adjust the pedal for starters and show him your other issues at that time. Keep us posted. Dutchy


----------



## Shaner1

*Happy with my Kioti*

I have a year and half old CK30. Purchased new and have 160 hours on the clock. Clutch has gone out and the dealer tells me the 2 stage dry clutch is not covered under warranty. Cost estimate for new clutch and labor will be around $2600. NOT AT ALL HAPPY!http://www.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## bigfish50

*Nx5010 hst rops*

I've only logged 15 hours on my tractor but so far it has worked without issue.


----------



## Dutchy

bigfish50 said:


> I've only logged 15 hours on my tractor but so far it has worked without issue.


When you do the first service at 50 hrs or so, don't forget to change out the fluid in the front axle, if 4x4, as it only has hydraulic fluid from the factory and should be changed to a good gear lube (75w90/75W110).


----------



## marc_hanna

So far no problems with mine.


----------



## HarveyW

My Kioti is performing well. No problems.


----------



## mpham

Mine had over 400 hours with no problems.


----------



## bigfish50

Thanks Dutchy. Interesting they would opt to fill it with hydraulic fluid in the first place. I'll certainly make that switch come time for the 50 hour maintenance.


----------



## k7iou

My dealer in MI recommended 10w30 hydraulic fluid for the front axle due to cold weather. If you compare specs the the 10w30 is compared to be equivalent to 75 weight but has better cold weather properties.
Ask your dealer first before you add a different fluid than the manufacturer recommends.
Regards


----------



## Dutchy

bigfish50 said:


> Thanks Dutchy. Interesting they would opt to fill it with hydraulic fluid in the first place. I'll certainly make that switch come time for the 50 hour maintenance.


My theory is that they install the light lube to aid with the break-in process and it flushes any metal grindings out easily at the initial lube change time. As for installing a 10w30 in the front axle out of concern in cold weather, what then should we do in the hot weather? A motorcycle specific 10W40 or 20W50 would be an Ok choice too. The gears in the front axle take a lot of abuse, what with steering, or when 4x4 is activated in snow or dirt, or carrying heavy loads in the bucket etc. So why not use a gear lube since that is the application? Use a good synthetic and change it every 500 hrs or so. I used Amsoil 75W110 and I use my Kioti CK30HST in all kinds of Canadian weather. Dutchy


----------



## k7iou

Dutchy said:


> My theory is that they install the light lube to aid with the break-in process and it flushes any metal grindings out easily at the initial lube change time. As for installing a 10w30 in the front axle out of concern in cold weather, what then should we do in the hot weather? A motorcycle specific 10W40 or 20W50 would be an Ok choice too. The gears in the front axle take a lot of abuse, what with steering, or when 4x4 is activated in snow or dirt, or carrying heavy loads in the bucket etc. So why not use a gear lube since that is the application? Use a good synthetic and change it every 500 hrs or so. I used Amsoil 75W110 and I use my Kioti CK30HST in all kinds of Canadian weather. Dutchy


Your theory, no offense but look at the specs and you will see the manufacturer reasoning for hydraulic fluid.
Example Mobil 424
Applications

Recommended by ExxonMobil for use in

Heavy-duty transmissions, differentials, final drives, hydraulic systems, power steering systems, wet brakes, PTOs and hydrostatic drives
Off-highway industries including: agriculture, construction, and quarrying
Top-up and refill of systems
Commercial transmission applications requiring Type A (Suffix A), Dexron and Type F fluids. Do not use in passenger car automatic transmissions
Applications requiring API GL-4 or SAE 80W grade lubricants in all gear applications except hypoid gear designs
Outstanding replacement for engine oils recommended for hydraulic and transmission systems

Notice API GL-4, same as differential fluid. But also the Mobil 424 specs says differentials.
I uploaded picture for specs of my CK3510
Do you counter balance the rear of the tractor when using the FEL?

Well, I owe Dutchy an apology as I was wrooooonnnnggg. I pulled my service manual and looked at the front axle section. See added picture. And notice note, for easy manufacturing process they added trans fluid to front axle. Since I'm a Royal Purple guy I think I will get the 75w90
for mine. I know my dealer mentioned 10w30 transfluid for front axle but Mobil 424 says not for hypoid gears.


----------



## bigfish50

Looks like specs for the nx are different from the ck as my manual does recommend gear oil for the front axles as per the manual screenshot below. With respect to ballast, I've only been using my 5 ft bushhog thus far which is proving too light for that purpose. Will get the tires loaded before too much longer. Currently looking for a gooseneck trailer to haul my tractor to a shop to get that done as my tractor is 6 inches wider than my current gooseneck trailer


----------



## McQueen

I had RimGuard put in the rear tires of my NX6010. Added around 900 pounds to the rear. For most of my work that is plenty of weight. If I am using a tree shear mounted on the loader I add a 3 point attachment that has 1000 pounds of tractor suitcase weights. If both of the ballast aren't enough, then I know I need to use a bigger tractor.


----------



## k7iou

My dealer stated he has a computer program for front end loader weight in respect to rear end loading. He stated adding "loaded" rear tires isn't the best method of ballast due to fulcrum point of front axle. The best method was off the 3 point hitch. With my backhoe attached it's sufficient but with it removed I was concerned with the weight of my rear blade. I made a 3/4" plywood box with 2x10's on bottom & sides that straddles the blade riser and added cement block. Each block weighs 22.5 lbs.
With 20 blocks, 450 lbs plus 360 lbs for blade, total 860 lbs for fulcrum which the dealer said was sufficient for front axle protection from overloading due to FEL.
I am waiting to hear back from him on the front axle fluid, trans fluid vs gear lube.


----------



## k7iou

Update from my dealer:
We recommend the Trans/Diff fluid in the Front Axle because of the Low Temperature viscosity ratings of the Shell Spirax S4 TXM. It just gets too cold in Michigan for 80/90 to be able to properly flow in the Front Axle. The front axle fluid needs to "splash" to properly lubricate the differential and bevel gear cases.

Don't worry about hypoid gear lubrication. KIOTI does not use "hypoid" bevel gears. The bevel gears used in the front axle are all "helical" bevel gears.

Shell Donax TD is old specification oil and was replaced with Spirax S4 TXM


----------



## bigfish50

Thanks for the additional info K7iou! I live in TN so I don't worry so much about it being too cold and requiring a lighter mix on the front axle fluid.. I also think your dealer may have a much better solution for my needs around a ballast. I did not want to load my tires and that may be a good alternative.


----------



## DK35vince

My DK 35 came with transmission/hydraulic fluid in the front axle.
I've been running 80/90 gear oil in the front axle since the 50 hour service 16 years ago.


----------



## BOBBYC

That is a Great model I have worked on them before. Parts are plentiful and 1/2 the price of other major brands.

Good Luck with it


----------



## Dutchy

bigfish50 said:


> Looks like specs for the nx are different from the ck as my manual does recommend gear oil for the front axles as per the manual screenshot below. With respect to ballast, I've only been using my 5 ft bushhog thus far which is proving too light for that purpose. Will get the tires loaded before too much longer. Currently looking for a gooseneck trailer to haul my tractor to a shop to get that done as my tractor is 6 inches wider than my current gooseneck trailer


Bigfish50,
The Amsoil 75W110 Severe Gear Oil that I installed in the front axle of my CK30 pours at -47 degrees which is actually lower than most straight 90 weight gear oils that the manual recommends. Hard to find a straight 90 anyways. 

And to K7iou, no worries. Thanks for showing that the reason Kioti installed hydraulic fluid in the front axle is for simplicity's sake at the factory. All the more reason to change out to a good gear lube as soon as the 50 hours is up...
Dutchy


----------



## ck3510hb

I have a ck3510 hst that I was plowing (20 acres with 2 bottom), with and lost a plug from the front (right) axle. I called the dealer, Buffalo River Sales, and they dispatched a tech to my house ( about 90 miles one way) He brought the Kioti Lube HD 80W-90 Gear oil and after flushing for dirt in system installed the new plug and filled with oil. Cost-
ZERO, zilch, NADA. So if you are around Northern MN and need a good dealership let me recommend the above. Great Dealership.


----------



## Dutchy

Always good to have a Great dealer, and sounds like you've got one!
Dutchy


----------



## DK35vince

Thought I'd give a couple year newer update on my page 1 review of my 2001 Kioti DK 35.
Bought this tractor new 16 years ago.
Still working great, everything still nice and tight.
Never gives me any issues. Nice tractor.
Currently has 2070 hours.


----------



## Par4x4

I have a CK4010 HST with FEL. I bought it new in Dec of 2015. It now has about 130 hours on it and I've had zero problems. I have about 40 acres that I use it on for brush hogging, landscaping and logging. My tractor has performed extremely well and I definitely recommend Kioti tractors. 

Dealerships are important with any tractor purchase. I bought mine from S&H Farm Supply in Lockwood, Missouri. They have been great from the start, even showing up at my home to do a software update and to install a factory recall on the "quick attach" system on the FEL.

Before my purchase, I visited numerous dealerships while looking at John Deere, Kubota, LS and Kioti. I was looking for ~40 hp, diesel, FEL, Bush Hog, Box Blade and trailer package. The John Deere 3038E series was junk, the LS-X3037 was nice but over priced and no package deals. The Kubota L3901 HST was solid but the dealer wasn't.

Do your homework keeping in mind what you want to be able to do with the tractor. When in doubt, buy bigger not smaller. You won't be sorry.


----------



## dennis bartlett

abrg said:


> *not real satisfied*
> 
> I have a Kioti ck35 HST with bucket and backhoe had problems right out of the box with hydraulic leaks on hose connections mainly the fault of the assembly guy at dealer.
> 
> I was out the cost of 7 gallons of fluid to get it to move so I could take it to the dealer.
> 
> I am not impressed with the power of the bucket kind of weak for its size as far as its ability to roll back and lift. I had a smaller backhoe that i traded in a 24 hp it lifted the things I usually lift with bucket just fine this grunts and moves very slow but if you finesse it it will eventsally get it lifted.
> 
> Backhoe power is fine for its size .
> 
> I also have the Sc2410 with SM2410 mower deck only no other attachments it has barely 100 hours but has been problematic. I will pick it up at dealer tomorrow for the 2nd time all deck bearings have failed which was full of grease I KNOW BECAUSE I DROPPED IT OFF IN THE MORNING at 7:30 am and I SAW THEM DISASSEMBLE THE BEARING SPINDLES I CAME BACK AT 2 IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FIXED. WAS NOT this time i ran it on their deck and it started making rattling noise again I WAITED TIL 5 STILL NOT FINISHED HAD TO MAKE ANOTHER TRIP.again the cages that held bearings in proper location in bearing p were broke so the balls were randomly rolling around in the races,
> I MOWED WITH IT SINCE THEN AND AFTER 3/4 OF AN ACRE IT STARTED GETTING NOISY AGAIN.I THINK IT IS FAILING AGAIN sounds like the same noise.
> .
> Currently it is under warranty but won't be before long thinking about trying to trade it for a John Deere or Kubota because there are dealers near by the nearest Kioti is 100 miles and I end up having to haul it there and back the local guys will at least pick them up. They can’t be any worse.
> 
> I had remote hydraulics added to rear on the 2410 I have a homemade dump trailer that part works great. but agiain an issue with the hoses The 2410 that had a hose for the rear remotes that rubbed against the pto shaft and failed dumped all the Hydraulic fluid again due to the assembler at dealer they always have parts or with in hours of ordering them .
> They could stand to hire better help he was supposed to have installed a strap that holds the hose in place but he had just draped it under mower loose.
> The tractor part of the 2410 is a nice little tractor if everything it tied in place.
> .
> The deck when within hours of new had a part fall off right after 3rd use again faults of the assembly guy.
> 
> I have no faith in the mower deck.
> 
> Since original post I had the the 3rd function remote installed at dealer it has malfunctioned stuck in up function will not release from that position, it had done that since they installed it but a quick bump on down it would quit I was trying to get the work done I was doing and we are leaving on vacation was going to haul it back down again after vacation.
> But this last time it bent the cylinder on my grapple pushed grapple over center and bent the grapple mount .
> 
> I had to make of a loop hose to plug into quick connects so it can be moved without blowing pressure relief or a hose that by passed the cylinder but its still moving fluid I am currently rebuilding the grapple and having to haul it 100 miles to get dealer to attempt to correct it so far everything they have worked on has taken 3 trips to get it right as well as there has been more hydraulic leaks on backhoe hoses.
> I am going to take all the hoses to a local bearing and hydraulic shop and have real quality hoses made up .
> AM I HAPPY WITH MY KIOTI'S NO!
> I mowed the same yard for 15 yeas with a Poulan Pro mower I got rid of it when I got this 2410 it is still in use by a friend and has original deck bearings just uses a lot of belts.


----------



## dennis bartlett

bought the CS3510 and it was a disaster right off the bat . Just about every bolt had to use locktight. Still finding bolts laying around . Cold weather wouldn't start , hydraulic leaks , once engaged , wouldn't stop and hole in my shop siding . Just part of it ! Shop had it for almost 7 months owning twice that long . Dealer was good in letting me have a loaner . A real lemon and had them take it back and bought a 4510 . This is a bit underpowered for a 45 horse but no problems so far with only60 hours . I use mine 1 hour minimum per day and average 1200 per year . My Kubota , a much better tractor w/7000 hrs and no problems ever .


----------



## runningcrazy

I bought a new DK4510 last November and as of current have 175 hours on the clock, a few minor issues here n there but so far everything is running good. I use it for my small tractor business such as bush hogging and dirt work.


----------



## j cyr

kau said:


> For those who own Kioti or have owned Kioti's, after using them, what are your thoughts on their reliability and longevity.


i bought a 07 ck 30hst back in 09 put 1400 not so easy hrs on it near trouble,, free glow plugs and a tranny cooler just traded it for a 40 ck factory cab could have bought any compact out there chose another kioti


----------



## Gary Burk

kau said:


> For those who own Kioti or have owned Kioti's, after using them, what are your thoughts on their reliability and longevity.


I've had my CK-4010 HST for almost 2 years and have 180 hrs on it. Most of its work has been front loading dirt, gravel and manure although its also drilled about a hundred 9" post holes with a 3 point auger and cut our 15 acres of pasture half a dozen times. So far, no problems at all. It starts immediately, even in -5F weather. The auto regen seems to be working well based on the occasional change of sound although the regen light never illuminates. I've gotten used to the HST transmission which is very convenient when doing frequent backing but does seem to cost a fair amount of power as well as being noisy. I've got a 5' box blade, a toothbar I use to scrape up rocks, a 6' grader blade, a 6' rough cut mower, a post hole auger and forks for the fel quick attach and a 1000# concrete rear ballast I made. The forks have no problem carrying 1500 pound skids (using the rear ballast).


----------



## michaelnwca

Ill probably start a new post, but this came up in Google searches first...

CK2610, about 140 hours. The rear dif lock has always been hard to engage, now it doesn't at all unless you do it by hand (looks like they put the angles almost straight between the linkages...)

Also the front steering sheared off right where the piston has the grooves cut in it (machined for the c clips). Around $700 to replace (part alone) and it seems from talking to another person locally it has happened to them as well. Nothing is bent/dented/dinged, was pushing brush in a burn pile (not up against anything) it just made a loud pop... Eventually I'll be able to add a picture (not enough post yet). 

Just curious if this has been a ongoing problem. Machining a rod with groves doesn't seem all that bright.


----------



## merry smith

We purchased a Kioti RX6010 about 5 years ago. The tractor was purchased new. It has been used mainly for bush hogging. At this time it will lock up and not go forward. It will go backwards. The radiator is too small for the tractor and it will run hot. Right after we purchased the tractor the dealer quit handling them. Now we are stuck with a $40,000 dollar tractor we cannot use and cannot get serviced. I think the North Koreans built the darn things.


----------



## michaelnwca

Have about 140 hours on mine...

Right off bad hydraulics leaks...tightened...no problem there....

Power wise I wish I'd tried to lift the front using the FEL...It won't do it.

The rear wheel lock has always been a pain, but now it won't go it. Looking at the angles on the linkages there just off (if you do it by hand underneath it goes in real easy). This is a often grip on these tractors...

My 19 HP Kubota felt like it had more power...High range is pretty useless where I live. Anything other than flat it just slows down. Mine is a Hydrostat drive. But they rate the HP the same, obviously its not.

My real problem with the tractor though is pushing some brush the front steering sheered at the place where the piston is grooved for the C clips...nothing bent...nor was I up against anything on the wheels... Just a clean sheer at the grove... Not sure what the warranty does/doesn't cover, but dealer was no help other than wanting over $800 for a new steering unit...NO they don't sell just the rod/piston...got to buy it all....

Would I buy it again?

Only if I checked the warranty closer..and...made it sure would lift the front of the tractor by itself...drove it slightly up a hill in high range...if it could do all of that, sure...

But it can't.


----------



## Aus Jeff

merry smith said:


> We purchased a Kioti RX6010 about 5 years ago. The tractor was purchased new. It has been used mainly for bush hogging. At this time it will lock up and not go forward. It will go backwards. The radiator is too small for the tractor and it will run hot. Right after we purchased the tractor the dealer quit handling them. Now we are stuck with a $40,000 dollar tractor we cannot use and cannot get serviced. I think the North Koreans built the darn things.


Hi just wondering if you worked anything out with your tractor as i have just been handed a RX7620 with the same issue. All I can find at this stage is that there is only 10.2 volts at the F/R solenoids an not sure if this should be 12volts, but that is all that is leaving the box under the floor plate. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bontai Joe

Interesting thread, seems like somewhat of a crap shoot as to whether you get a good one or not. My local Kioti dealer went out of business about a year or two ago. But then again, in the last 10 years, several different brand local dealers have gone out of business. I suspect that Lowe's and Home Depot have a lot to do with that.


----------



## ck3510hb

joe; Around here no big box has more than lawn/garden equipment, no effect on compact, possible on smaller sub compact. I think it has more to do with the dealership or the support they receive. Dealer I bought mine from says they are still a dealer but very few on the lot. They were very good when I bought, but seem to have shifted interest. They have always been a large ag dealer. $


----------



## bontai Joe

I live on the outer fringes of suburbial spread from NY city and Philly. We have housing developments, strip malls and condos intermingled with corn and soybean fields. Most equipment dealers locally used to sell as much lawn stuff as ag stuff, and when losing the lawn business to the big box stores, their bottom lines got damaged too much to stay in business. Plus Deere's business plan to kill off their mom & pop shops in favor of the $10 million a year dealers to maximize profits by cutting the costs of supplying all the little shops had an impact too.


----------



## ck3510hb

That JD decision sold a lot of "other" brand tractors and left me out of the picture too. hence Kioti


----------



## deerhide

FYI there is a great selection of, brand new, old model tractors in India. They are genuine......I guess, or close. They ship a container. A 20ft. seacan would hold 2 MF135/245's and a bunch of attachments. I never researched it much but it is interesting.


----------



## Dante15063

When I was looking for a new tractor the DK 50 was by far a better deal and had more features than the competition. So in 2013 I Purchased one and it has about 420 hours on it right now. I had one initial problem where the machining was faulty where the oil filter was mounted. Now at 400 hours I just spent $1100 because hydraulic oil is getting into the engine oil. A rebuild of the hydraulic pump did not fix the problem. I called the dealer and told them to start doing research with the factory on this problem but have not heard back from them yet. So depending on what the final repair is I can say I am not happy with this tractor with so few hours with this type of problem.


----------



## jhrobert

Let me tell you about my problems. I bought my NX4510HST in Sept. 2016. At around 340 hours the throttle potentiometer died in Dec. 2018. Kioti paid for the switch but it cost me $575.00 because it was out of the standard 2 year warranty. I had to pay for diagnostics and replacement. Forward to Aug. 2019 with 420 hours and the CEL comes on and tractor is in limp mode due to a failed Regeneration cycle. $250.00 later I get it back and it lasted 15 minutes before the tractor was once again in a failed Regeneration mode. This should have been covered under warranty for emissions failure and will be requested when I get this machine back. Brought it back to the dealer next day. In the following weeks they pulled off the DPF and cleaned it out. They also checked out all kinds of things. Cost was $1125.00 and 6 more weeks of no tractor. Again, should be covered under emissions warranty for a failed Regeneration issue. I got the tractor back and it lasted just over 2 hours before it once again was in limp mode and another failed Regeneration. I brought it back the next day. Most of my tractor time is for standard mowing of fields with a finish mower. I have used my tractor very little over the past 3 months and not a very happy camper. #2 injector is spewing out 50% more fuel than it should be but Kioti doesn't think that this should be causing the problem that I am having. The earlyy NX series tractors use a different injection pump and injectors. Why 2 years later Kioti upgraded to a new style injection pump and different injectors is beyond me unless they had problems with the early ones. I really like this tractor but the down time is killing me.


----------



## marc_hanna

Wow that sucks. Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Dante15063

Wow and I thought I had problems! At least my DK50 still runs normal.


----------



## jhrobert

I will make another post when it comes home someday.


----------



## marc_hanna

My DS4110 has been problem-free, however, it is a very simple tractor. No emissions equipment, conventional injection pump, no turbo, no electronics nor computer. The most sophisticated components are a couple of relays and the two speed switch on my cabin heater. 

as nice as the bells and whistles are to have, I’m kinda’ glad I don’t have them.


----------



## Darryl S.

I've been having issues with my NX model since I bought it new 3 months ago. It's a NX 5010 with HST transmission. I found out from my dealer (post purchase) that there has been an ongoing problem with the electronics used in Kioti's NX line pretty much since it's introduction. The NX model uses electronics to control the transmission vs mechanical controls found in other models such as the DK series. Some owners are reporting a violent surge in direction which could be potentially dangerous. Imagine a helper guiding you closer to a structure and as you inch your way closer the tractor suddenly surges forward and either hits the structure or worse yet crushes your helper. The surging is being corrected by a complete transmission replacement due to the labor involved in disassembling it and replacing the faulty electronic component(s). My problem is that I lose my reverse function which is due to the failure of one of several external electronic control modules. Since it happens sporadically and miraculously works properly when being checked out by the dealership they don't know which part(s) to fix/replace. I'm guessing that these issues are part of the reason that Kioti is providing a 6 year warranty now opposed to the previous 2 year warranty. Consider a different model or even a different manufacturer when shopping for a tractor.


----------



## Darryl S.

jhrobert said:


> Let me tell you about my problems. I bought my NX4510HST in Sept. 2016. At around 340 hours the throttle potentiometer died in Dec. 2018. Kioti paid for the switch but it cost me $575.00 because it was out of the standard 2 year warranty. I had to pay for diagnostics and replacement. Forward to Aug. 2019 with 420 hours and the CEL comes on and tractor is in limp mode due to a failed Regeneration cycle. $250.00 later I get it back and it lasted 15 minutes before the tractor was once again in a failed Regeneration mode. This should have been covered under warranty for emissions failure and will be requested when I get this machine back. Brought it back to the dealer next day. In the following weeks they pulled off the DPF and cleaned it out. They also checked out all kinds of things. Cost was $1125.00 and 6 more weeks of no tractor. Again, should be covered under emissions warranty for a failed Regeneration issue. I got the tractor back and it lasted just over 2 hours before it once again was in limp mode and another failed Regeneration. I brought it back the next day. Most of my tractor time is for standard mowing of fields with a finish mower. I have used my tractor very little over the past 3 months and not a very happy camper. #2 injector is spewing out 50% more fuel than it should be but Kioti doesn't think that this should be causing the problem that I am having. The earlyy NX series tractors use a different injection pump and injectors. Why 2 years later Kioti upgraded to a new style injection pump and different injectors is beyond me unless they had problems with the early ones. I really like this tractor but the down time is killing me.


I've been having issues with my NX as well. I posted the details in a comment. Kioti knows of the issues with the NX line which is probably one of the reasons that they are providing a 6 yr warranty now vs. the 2 yr warranty that you have. Kioti should step up and cover your costs in my opinion. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Darryl S.

merry smith said:


> We purchased a Kioti RX6010 about 5 years ago. The tractor was purchased new. It has been used mainly for bush hogging. At this time it will lock up and not go forward. It will go backwards. The radiator is too small for the tractor and it will run hot. Right after we purchased the tractor the dealer quit handling them. Now we are stuck with a $40,000 dollar tractor we cannot use and cannot get serviced. I think the North Koreans built the darn things.


I'm having the same issues with a 3 month old NX 5010 only mine wont' go into reverse but I still have forward. Turns out that the NX's transmission is controlled by electronics vs mechanically like the DK series. Unfortunately there are several external and internal electronic components that control the transmission so figuring out which one(s) is failing is not easing if your tractor is not throwing a code.


----------



## jhrobert

I finally got my tractor back just after Thanksgiving. The dealer replaced the #2 fuel injector. So far I have put about 20 hours on it and the tractor is running fine. Total out of pocket cost so far is just over 2 Grand for what I consider to be warranty work in regards to the failed regeneration problems that the tractor had. The dealer is supposed to file paperwork with Kioti for reimbursement. I'll give it another month to see what happens on that issue.


----------



## KevGre

i have a 2019 ck 2510 so far i've put 60 hrs on it in about 5 months. it's worked good for me .only problem has been in the last week i'm getting a little condensation in the starter solenoid. but that should be a quick fix for the dealer when i can get talking to them.


----------



## Dale Erickson

Just purchased an NX5510HST and apparently the dealer and area rep know of the issue with the hst but didn't tell me. I noticed the jerking right away and they played it down and said just to drive it. Did get a little better. They say there is a program being worked on to correct the problem.
I dont know how they can knowingly sell a faulty product and i am pushing for an answer. Maybe a class action lawsuit will get their attention.


----------



## Dale Erickson

Darryl S. said:


> I've been having issues with my NX model since I bought it new 3 months ago. It's a NX 5010 with HST transmission. I found out from my dealer (post purchase) that there has been an ongoing problem with the electronics used in Kioti's NX line pretty much since it's introduction. The NX model uses electronics to control the transmission vs mechanical controls found in other models such as the DK series. Some owners are reporting a violent surge in direction which could be potentially dangerous. Imagine a helper guiding you closer to a structure and as you inch your way closer the tractor suddenly surges forward and either hits the structure or worse yet crushes your helper. The surging is being corrected by a complete transmission replacement due to the labor involved in disassembling it and replacing the faulty electronic component(s). My problem is that I lose my reverse function which is due to the failure of one of several external electronic control modules. Since it happens sporadically and miraculously works properly when being checked out by the dealership they don't know which part(s) to fix/replace. I'm guessing that these issues are part of the reason that Kioti is providing a 6 year warranty now opposed to the previous 2 year warranty. Consider a different model or even a different manufacturer when shopping for a tractor.


----------



## Dale Erickson

Did you have them check the computer program for the hst pedals? The Territory Manager came out and tweeked the calibration on the pedals and it is better. Not fìxed but safely drivable.


----------



## Kioti owner

I have had three kioti tractors and have great service. My dealer is west end sales in vale NC they have seen great. Have owned Kubota new Holland in the past. Just as good and strong as the new Holland's and stronger and just as reliable as Kubota. I am waiting on a new ck4010se cab when they get it in. Only problem I had was a radiator went out on my ck3510. They fixed it in about 4 days with no problems.


----------



## Dale Erickson

I purchased an NX5510HST cab in August. Like the tractor for the most part and have 90 hours on so far. My issue is the dishonesty of Kioti and my dealer for selling me a unit (NX series), that has known hst issues. They knew and neglected to notify me so I could make an informed decision. Now they refuse to discuss the issue with me. No fix for the issues, could be weeks, months even years.


----------



## Brent3161

just purchased the new kioti cs2220 with front bucket and backhoe attachment. i believe its 22hp. its my first ever tractor and still gettin use to it. so far, i love it.


----------



## JoeColdman

3510se hst with 150 hours. Great machine. One issue - the notorious hydraulic manifold fitting leak, dealer replaced o ring and leaked again, got the upgraded fitting and now fixed. Otherwise strong solid machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rademamj1

My 2018 CK4010SE has 585hrs use now, and has been a terrific tractor. I have worked it hard. Absolutely no problems so far and has been extremely reliable. Even the Tier4 emission controls have worked very well. I do all my own scheduled maintenance. I would certainly purchase Kioti again.


----------



## MAD777

I purcahed a CK2610HST one year ago and now doing the 50 hour maintenance. It has been flawless!
I'm on a 20% slope and it clears snow from my 400' rock driveway in Northern NH, using a seven foot, 6-way articulating rear blade. In summer it's a jack of all trades, leveling areas on my mountainside property, moving logs and general bucket work.
The OFA Euro style studded chains make it cling like a cat, not only in snow but also through my wet clay soils year round.


----------



## rademamj1

merry smith said:


> We purchased a Kioti RX6010 about 5 years ago. The tractor was purchased new. It has been used mainly for bush hogging. At this time it will lock up and not go forward. It will go backwards. The radiator is too small for the tractor and it will run hot. Right after we purchased the tractor the dealer quit handling them. Now we are stuck with a $40,000 dollar tractor we cannot use and cannot get serviced. I think the North Koreans built the darn things.


This person is a troll on this thread. She made just one post to bad mouth Kioti, and then disappeared forever, never making another post.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## claude caron

Bonjour j'ai un kioti nx 4510 hst avec cabine j'ai un probleme de chauffage quand je met le selecteur pour chauffer avant et arriere en meme temps il y a une difference de la sortie de chaleur en avant chaud et sur les coté froid il m'ont dit que c'était normal pour les modele 2018 pourtant je suis a mon troisieme nx 4510 et les autre ok


----------



## pogobill

claude caron said:


> Bonjour j'ai un kioti nx 4510 hst avec cabine j'ai un probleme de chauffage quand je met le selecteur pour chauffer avant et arriere en meme temps il y a une difference de la sortie de chaleur en avant chaud et sur les coté froid il m'ont dit que c'était normal pour les modele 2018 pourtant je suis a mon troisieme nx 4510 et les autre ok


=
Hello I have a kioti nx 4510 hst with cabin I have a heating problem when I put the selector to heat front and rear at the same time there is a difference in the heat output in front hot and on the cold side there told me that it was normal for the 2018 model however I am on my third nx 4510 and the others ok


----------



## bmax

just bought new kioti ck 4010 and when i take off i have to almost release the clutch all the way off. took it back to the dealer and they said all the kioti's manual shift do this but i have driven manual shift machines my whole life and the clutch should start making the tractor move about halfway coming off of it. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## HarveyW

bmax said:


> just bought new kioti ck 4010 and when i take off i have to almost release the clutch all the way off. took it back to the dealer and they said all the kioti's manual shift do this but i have driven manual shift machines my whole life and the clutch should start making the tractor move about halfway coming off of it. Has anyone else had this problem?


Hi bmax, welcome to the forum.
Does your tractor have "live" PTO with a 2 stage clutch? The bottom half of the clutch pedal movement is for the PTO clutch. You may be able to adjust the clutch pedal lower, just take care that the PTO clutch is not slipping during operation


----------



## rademamj1

Yes, the CK4010 is a live PTO 2-stage clutch, meaning the first stage, from (0 - midway point) the clutch pedal affects only the disengagement of the PTO, and the second stage (midway point to full) the clutch pedal affects the manual transmission. So what your experiencing is normal. I would recommend reading your operators manual throughly.


----------



## Crown Hill

I have a 2014 CS2410 with FEL and MMM. Hour meter says 425 and it still runs as good as the day I bought it. Had one of the main hydraulic lines blow off at 50 hours. I was so unhappy with the Dealer that I fixed it myself. It was caused from an improper crimp job at the pump that blew the hose off. The only other problem that I've had is greasing the front 4x4 drive-shaft universals. It's fantastic that the universals have grease fittings, kudos to Kioti, but they installed one of the universals on backwards with the grease fitting facing the wrong way, so, you need to remove the entire shaft to grease. About 4 hours for me to do and thats with it up on a hoist, lots of work to do to get it off and back on but not extremely difficult. Caps look pressed in and I don't want to inquire on the price of a new shaft. So
I'll take the time to grease this yearly, or about every 60 to 70 hours. Overall I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. Best machine I've ever owned ..


----------



## Dale Erickson

kau said:


> For those who own Kioti or have owned Kioti's, after using them, what are your thoughts on their reliability and longevity.


I've owned a NX5510HST for a year now and have 264 hrs on it. I love the tractor and it suits my need to a tee. Only thing I don't like is a programming issue with the hst pedal. Jumps and jerks when depressed fully at medium to high speeds. This problem is known to Kioti since the start of the nx series and they haven't gotten a program change to fix it. They (dealers) know about it but won't tell you . Problem isn't major but you would think they would fix it.


----------



## nota4re

I traded in my Kubota L2501 to upgrade to a Kioti DK4210SE Cab model. Too few hours so far, but really liking it. The AC has been really nice. Dealer threw in telescoping 3-pt arms and I added a hydraulic top link. It's increasingly uncomfortable for me to twist around to check on the implement in back so I am installing a 9" hi-def color screen and rear camera. I will get some pics loaded up here when I finish. So far, all is good.


----------



## Kyle421

Ive had my Kioti for almost a year now and I love it. I had a JD 1025r before this and I'm glad I got rid of it. I found a good YouTube channel with some good Kioti videos. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC


----------



## michaellanceriddle

kau said:


> For those who own Kioti or have owned Kioti's, after using them, what are your thoughts on their reliability and longevity.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## nota4re

Thanks for asking! I absolutely LOVE my Kioti DK4210SE. It has been dead-nuts reliable. I have not had a single issue at all. The past few days I have used it more than ever.... I can tell you that it is SOOOO nice to have AC in the cab where you are shielded from all of the bugs and dust. It had its first DPF cycle the other day. The light on the dash came on showing that it was in-progress. I just kept using the tractor (I was clearing weeds with a box scraper) and about 10 minutes later the light went out meaning the DPF cycle completed. Perfect.

What model are you considering?


----------



## nota4re

My first tractor was the Kubota L2501. It was a neat tractor and having owned it for about a year, I really better-learned what was important for me. I had NO reliability issues and one real positive is that when I traded it in (at the Kioti dealer) I got just about what I paid for it originally. I DID have a few gripes. First was that the L2501's exhaust was seemingly always blowing up into my face. I really hated that about the L2501. Next gripe was the damn treadle pedal. I just isn't for me. Not the biggest of issues when you are seated facing forward and going straight, but it is a real PITA when you need to twist around to look backward at your 3rd function - or when you are backing up. Then you practically have to be a contortionist to use the help of your foot to delicately back up. The biggest shortcoming of the L2501 is its very modest FEL lifting capacity - something like 1100lbs. It is really pathetic (in my opinion). In contrast, the DK4210SE has a ~2400lb capacity. Why do you care? Inexperienced operators may think that 1100lbs is fine, but it's not. Two scenarios that really bothered me. I have a pallet fork attachment and if/when you ever try to lift a pallet, you'll be surprised on how little it can really lift. A much more common scenario is when you are actually using the FEL to load material (sand, rocks, or dirt) and you are driving the tractor into a pile while "lifting" up the loader. The L2501 REALLY struggled with this. If you drove the bucket into a stack of road-base, for example, you'd have to back up a couple of inches before you could lift the bucket. Higher rated loaders (like the DK) are MUCH better at this!


----------



## unsquidly

Not sure what your question is on this?


----------



## JGreene

2021 DK4210
Overheat problem at 10 hours, was told it was a warranty problem and was fixed.. not informed of what the problem was.

40 hours: sudden electrical issues, battery dying etc.. cause: Alternator was installed incorrectly and worked loose eating the belts. repaired under warranty.

at 70 hours in Dec 2021, front bucket cylinder seal broke forcing itself out of the side of the cylinder end. Bought new cylinder while waiting for warranty seals... seals arrived in May, 2022. Still have not received my repaired warranty cylinder back as of Aug 2022

96 hours: after 3 visits to shop, 1st to fix a stalling issue, received back with no coolant.. obviously overheated, dealer changed oil change on 2nd visit, etc.. on 3rd visit finally identified blown head gasket.. unit is still only ~15 months old

I like it when it's running but it seems to spend as much time not running as running...not convinced as to whether the issue is the dealer or the unit being a lemon (statistics , it happens)


----------



## unsquidly

JGreene said:


> 2021 DK4210
> Overheat problem at 10 hours, was told it was a warranty problem and was fixed.. not informed of what the problem was.
> 
> 40 hours: sudden electrical issues, battery dying etc.. cause: Alternator was installed incorrectly and worked loose eating the belts. repaired under warranty.
> 
> at 70 hours in Dec 2021, front bucket cylinder seal broke forcing itself out of the side of the cylinder end. Bought new cylinder while waiting for warranty seals... seals arrived in May, 2022. Still have not received my repaired warranty cylinder back as of Aug 2022
> 
> 96 hours: after 3 visits to shop, 1st to fix a stalling issue, received back with no coolant.. obviously overheated, dealer changed oil change on 2nd visit, etc.. on 3rd visit finally identified blown head gasket.. unit is still only ~15 months old
> 
> I like it when it's running but it seems to spend as much time not running as running...not convinced as to whether the issue is the dealer or the unit being a lemon (statistics , it happens)



Most if not all of this sounds like piss poor service by the dealer......Did the head gasket go after you got it back from the dealer with no coolant in it?


----------



## JGreene

unsquidly said:


> Most if not all of this sounds like piss poor service by the dealer...Did the head gasket go after you got it back from the dealer with no coolant in it?


they identified nothing when it overheated immediately after the first visit and I returned but I requested they go over it thoroughly and paid to have the oil changed... which I would think should have shown signs of non- oil fluid in the oil at that time if it was blown and addressed before sending it back home.. I got home, went to use it two days later and it started throwing an engine code 10 minutes after I turned it on.. so I shut it down and called them... they came and picked it up and called me later identifying the blown head gasket as being the issue... so not wanting to speak poorly of the guys there, but I have to agree it took three visits to get the problems identified and fixed when it should have taken at worst two.


----------



## unsquidly

JGreene said:


> they identified nothing when it overheated immediately after the first visit and I returned but I requested they go over it thoroughly and paid to have the oil changed... which I would think should have shown signs of non- oil fluid in the oil at that time if it was blown and addressed before sending it back home.. I got home, went to use it two days later and it started throwing an engine code 10 minutes after I turned it on.. so I shut it down and called them... they came and picked it up and called me later identifying the blown head gasket as being the issue... so not wanting to speak poorly of the guys there, but I have to agree it took three visits to get the problems identified and fixed when it should have taken at worst two.



You need to call the dealer that I listed in the PM and see what he has to say.....I am going to say that he will want you to bring it to him and if you do, it will be fixed right the first time.....He is very familiar with the dealer you are dealing with and has had to correct his mistakes many times on Koiti's dime.....Kioti is like all small tractors, they are only as good as the dealer you are dealing with and in your case, you are dealing with a bunch of jack-legs and butt holes....I have had dealings with the dealer that you are dealing with and I will never go back there ever again.....You have a very good Kioti dealer not that much farther away from you......


----------

